# Heeelp "problems" With My Samsung Plasma Tv



## freddy1 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi People
I Have This Plasma Tv On My Living Room And I Don't Know What Happen, It Just Came Out A Blue Spot On The Right Corner Of The Tv
(it Looks Like Wen You Put A Part Of Magnetic On Top Of A Tv And It Gets The Ink All Mest Up)

Can Someone Tell Me Whats Wrong With It Or If I Have To Change Some Settings On The Tv????????
Please Help Me, I Have Just One Year And I Think Is Not Fair


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Move your speakers if they are anywhere near the TV. Otherwise, and especially if you recently moved the TV, wait a few days to see if it improves when you turn it off and on a few times.

Try moving any other nearby appliances that may contain magnets.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you have any kind of non-changing graphic being displayed for a long time in that exact area of the screen? If so, your TV may be suffering from a bit of image burn-in?



Elvandil said:


> Move your speakers if they are anywhere near the TV.
> 
> Try moving any other nearby appliances that may contain magnets.


I didn't think that any type of magnetic fields typically found in any item in a home could affect a plasma display. You don't have electron beams traveling many inches and don't have a shadow mask that could get magnetized as in the case of CRT based TVs.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

cwwozniak said:


> Did you have any kind of non-changing graphic being displayed for a long time in that exact area of the screen? If so, your TV may be suffering from a bit of image burn-in?
> 
> I didn't think that any type of magnetic fields typically found in any item in a home could affect a plasma display. You don't have electron beams traveling many inches and don't have a shadow mask that could get magnetized as in the case of CRT based TVs.


Absolutely right. A plasma should not be affected at all. That makes the problem a bit more suspicious, and possibly serious.


----------



## freddy1 (Aug 14, 2007)

thanx people 
well i have some speakers right at the side of the tv 
i gonna take them out and wait for a few days to see what happen and no i haven't change any settings from the tv 
(what settings yah recommend me to put in the samsung plasma tv? cause i didn't change any settings wen i got it )
and if it doesn't fix "how much do yah think they charge to fix it?


----------



## budafuda (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the same problem with my Samsung 42 palsma. I have been looking around on the internet and have not found any explaination of what causes the problem. If you find out what the problem please let me know.


----------



## svorax (Nov 13, 2007)

umm generally a blue spot on the tv would not be just some setting. and hav u talked with the manufacturer? they might just replace it from being bound by warrenty.

and i would think today's tvs and other tv equipment would be burn in protected so as to help this from happening more often.


----------



## freddy1 (Aug 14, 2007)

i think my problem is already solve i just took out the speakers that i use to have beside my tv and i just let it for about a week and the spots Disappeared from it.
thanx yah


----------



## freddy1 (Aug 14, 2007)

ooooooooooo God the blue spot came back 
what can i do?


----------

